# Okay, this is just a fun question...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What are your favorite two mixed flavors?

I'm guessing a lot of people will say chocolate and coffee, or lobster and butter, perhaps sugar and spice.

Maybe I'm strange, mine is bleu cheese and scotch.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scotch and Water. The water is the ice cubes.

The Orange wins out over da green


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Rum and coke.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For bad old sinners..strong black coffee and a large dollop of St Brendens Irish Cream is mighty tasty in the AM. Brings a bad old hangover right down to to the curable stage. Followed by two bloody marys. Then a person can start drinking again We are currently into root beer floats with vanilla ice cream. Now that is a flavor combo made in Heaven.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Kinda changes time to time. For a while it was Venison with a Worcestershire based sauce my wife makes. Then it was Okive oil & paremesan cheese. As of late Sweet potato & butter....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Have a craving for cream sickle. Hamburgers and cheddar cheese. Chicken fingers and ranch or blue cheese.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Since I was very young, always liked sugar and cinnamon on buttered toast. Still enjoy it. Almost any time of the day.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Siracha and Maple Syrup Chicken and Waffles.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Chocolate chips and walnuts in an oatmeal cookie.

Pecans and caramelized sugar

Sharp cheddar cheese and honey on sourdough toast

Fresh bananas and chocolate syrup

Dry earthy red wine and any sharp cheese


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hookers and blow.

'Nough said.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Vodka and orange juice.

A-1 and hamburger.

99 Oranges and Sunkist orange pop.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

salt and icecream


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Peanut butter and jelly!!!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

RC cola and a Moon Pie


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Not two, but I love crispy hash browns with two over medium eggs and some country gravy all mixed up


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Two eggs home fries and sausage. Over easy, no onion in the home fries, sausage Patty, and white toast, with a coke or Pepsi. RC cola okay? Yes.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Beer and clamato

Salsa and cornchips

Scotch and more Scotch


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sharp cheddar cheese and a strong grainy mustard
Swiss cheese and horseradish mustard
Brie and cranberries
Goat cheese and pecans

hmmm I seem to be craving cheese.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Orange sherbet with chocolate syrup on top. Try it! Tastes like a piece of orange filled chocolate from the Russel Stover's candy box.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My preferences are always in flux but lately I'm digging pepperoni & pineapple (pizza).


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Chocolate/peanut butter
Pizza/pepperoni
Tequila/salt
Mash potatoes/gravy


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Jelly beans have broadened my flavor horizons. Peanut butter and coffee work and I like cotton candy and margraita. My all time favorite will always be chili, onion, mustard and cheese on a foot long Coni!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

My tastes are always changing, but as of late it's peanut butter and banana.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Peanut butter and Mayonnaise. Okay, now hear me out before you all think "Bleh". Peanut butter and mayo on a turkey sandwich is awesome. Momma Squatch used to make them for me when I was a kid and I still occasionally make them today. Believe it or not the PB, mayo and turkey all compliment each other. C'mon, you all know you are now curious. Try it!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That sounds like the little devil that stands on the guys left shoulder while the angel on his right shoulder is saying, "peanut butter and jelly... it is meant to be..."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

well this isn't the place but it rhymes:
T ts on a ritz....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If I were to answer this question not only would I be kicked off this forum for sexual vulgarity but my ladyfriend would hit me over the head with frying pan. Let's just say it includes peaches in heavy syrup. : )


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Winner by a knockout: DELTA3's "Hookers and blow."

You guys are too much!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Butter and corn on the cob.with a steak and a baked potato on the side.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Butter and corn on the cob.with a steak and a baked potato on the side.


Deep fried corn on the cob.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Chocolate and popcorn


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

DELTA 3 said:


> Hookers and blow.
> 
> 'Nough said.


Charlie..that you?


----------



## meetingkeith (Aug 7, 2015)

I eat Asian three times a day so I'd go for ginger and soy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OJ and vodka. That way I get my vitamin C and kill any germs in the OJ.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Corn on the cob butter and salt. Spam and salt.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Good sushi and a cup of green tea. When the waiter brings that, there is silence for the first time at the table when my girlfriends and I are together.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe I'm strange, mine is bleu cheese and scotch.


Mine is a nice Isla style Peated Single Malt Scotch Whisky lavishly poured into fresh Oysters in the half shell and consumed "au natural"...

Ardbeg Galilleo is my favourite for this


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Taint no way I can tell you on this forum.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> Taint no way I can tell you on this forum.


Try me !!!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Tequila (the good kind) and a dark wrapped cigar.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Most any food cooked over a camp fire.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Gunpowder and buttermilk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sharp cheddar, whole wheat crackers and M&R Austi spumanti,
homade pancakes with two oz of barcardi rum mixed into the batter, with butter, blueberry syrup and side of bacon and sausages with a tea or diet Pepsi.
Eggs benedict with pink champagne with a peach float.
Crepe suzettes with brushed butter and caramel and with whip cream and exrpresso.
Steak done in a fondue peanut oil Pot with Rothschild 66 burgundy, and a side of blue cheese on top of a sprig of romain sitting an a Keebler townhouse, Fench bread, with dipping oil. all topped off after with a jigger of Drambuie, H'orderves of sliced black olives, Swiss and salmon with a touch of curry. A side order of Beluga black caviar, whitefish on a Jewish roll with butter and a half sour pickle on the side . some pickled herring in wine sauce with onion and hard tack..
and to top it all off, baklava with a hot sweet demitasse.


----------



## XDs (Nov 24, 2015)

Bourbon and bourbon. That work?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

XDs said:


> Bourbon and bourbon. That work?


How about some ice? No?


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Vodka and tonic.


----------

